# HEALTHCARE PLAN PASSED!



## Alpha (Mar 21, 2010)

YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Josh66 (Mar 21, 2010)

I have a sneaking suspicion that this means my employer will be cutting back on our medical benefits (even more) next time around...  

I swear, the plan we have now sounds good at first, but it's almost like we don't even have insurance...


----------



## williambarry (Mar 21, 2010)

next stop: socialism


----------



## Dmitri (Mar 21, 2010)

williambarry said:


> next stop: socialism



and after that, the government steals your thoughts and replaces them with strawberries milkshakes. Quick, to the tin foil aisle!


----------



## Josh66 (Mar 21, 2010)

Strawberry milkshakes might be a good trade for my thoughts...


----------



## TheSolicitor (Mar 21, 2010)

Dmitri said:


> williambarry said:
> 
> 
> > next stop: socialism
> ...



Ooooh, milkshakes!







Sorry...I couldn't help it.  I'm in the middle of a massive debate in the library over this...no one's studying, and we have people from all sides of the political spectrum debating this, loudly, and with disregard to all others who are studying at this hour on a Sunday.  

Either way, if they go milkshakes, they better come with whip and a cherry like they do at Steak-n-Shake.  All I'm saying.


----------



## kundalini (Mar 21, 2010)

...... but the amendments haven't been voted on yet. Not a done deal.

I have employer subsidized coverage, so not such a big deal to me......... in the short run. What happens later? Who really gets phuqued in the end? I understand and appreciate the concern, but am not convinced this is the best solution.

I'd rather see the sites placed squarely on the tax system.... or the ungodly deficit... or the jobs bill... or the deforestation... or the greed of the pharmacutical industry... or the younameit. The healthcare debate is certainly worthy, but there are other concerns to be debated that need attention.

Legacy will only get you so far..........


----------



## astrostu (Mar 21, 2010)

I wonder how long it'll be before this thread's locked.  I've always wanted to post in a thread that'll be locked ...


----------



## sojourn (Mar 22, 2010)

So doomed...


----------



## The Shoe (Mar 22, 2010)

As an outside observer, I find the effect fifty years of anti-Communist propaganda on the American psyche fascinating, and I wonder what a charismatic Neo-Liberal leader such as Ronald Reagan would suggest for the system.

I hope whatever ends up happening with the US system, it helps them get out of this hole they're in and within a decade or so their nation starts approaching the relative health levels of Sweden, Finland, Japan, Canada, Germany and others.


----------



## sinjans (Mar 22, 2010)

Congrats USA. People vote for change and then realize they are not comfortable with change. Its scary i know, but let it happen. This guy is good for your country and it's nice to see someone that wants to go to work in the morning. You guys will prosper at the end of the day:thumbup:


----------



## IgsEMT (Mar 22, 2010)

> next stop: socialism


_*Y E P*_


----------



## skieur (Mar 22, 2010)

Personally, I cannot understand why any American would prefer to go broke or see a member of his/her family go broke trying to pay for major hospital/medical expenses, rather than have universal health care.

I have to suspect those against it are those that are wealthy enough or fortunate enough to have their own health care.  As to why they have no concern about those that are not so lucky...................

Interesting too, that countries with health care systems tend to top the list as the best countries for quality of life.  Now the US can finally join the group.

skieur


----------



## Soocom1 (Mar 22, 2010)

My 2 cents...
Funny those who don&#8217;t seem to understand the concept of the Constitution are the ones who seem to want this the most. 

That document was meant to forbid this very action, and those who say this is good fail to understand how the US Gov. works. 

Sooner or later someone of any given party will make changes that will hurt the people even further. Our system is open to fluxation of ideas which causes changes to bad legislation.  

And that is a sad commentary. For those overseas please try to understand, this government is not doing this for the people. You fail to understand this is a power grab. 

A mandate to purchase insurance from the very people they were railing against was a con-job and meant to create confusion. Now the US Gov. will deem everything health related and most of our freedoms are in pearl. 

Mandating I put out $200+ a month in money that I cannot afford to pay, for a system run by people who cannot legislate themselves out of a paper bag... To mandate I pay into a system that will limit my ability to get care, and open my health up to government bureaucrats. No thank you. 


It never ceases to amaze me that people are so willing to give up freedom for a pseudo-security. 

I for one will NOT obey the mandate. I will resist.


----------



## JAFO28 (Mar 22, 2010)

^^^^^^^:thumbup:


----------



## Dmitri (Mar 22, 2010)

Soocom1 said:


> And that is a sad commentary. For those overseas please try to understand, this government is not doing this for the people. You fail to understand this is a power grab.




Did you hear that? omg, black helicopters in the sky! RUN!! Only Glenn Beck can save us now!


----------



## Soocom1 (Mar 22, 2010)

Dimitri... funny you would say that.......

I live in an area that is a designated training area for the 58th SOW Aircraft wing. Wich includes Blackhawk helicopters, CV-22 Ospreys, Th-1H Hueys, The MC-130P Combat King, The 377th Air Base Wing, and the 498th Nuclear Wing.   Funny how all of them are either very dark OD, or black.    They do fly over my house, and no, I think Glen Beck is actually a moronic  self absorbed moronic loudmouth like Al Frankin. 

Sorry about the image quality, it was done on the fly with an uncooperative camera.


----------



## williambarry (Mar 22, 2010)

I will gladly wear my tinfoil hat for now if you promise to eat it when things get bad. Sure... this bill has good intentions. I don't know about you, but I like to go to the doctor when I'm sick... not when someone else says it is my turn to see a doctor who has his decisions made by someone holding the checkbook.


----------



## Dmitri (Mar 22, 2010)

Soocom1 said:


> Dimitri... funny you would say that.......
> 
> I live in an area that is a designated training area for the 58th SOW Aircraft wing. Wich includes Blackhawk helicopters, CV-22 Ospreys, Th-1H Hueys, The MC-130P Combat King, The 377th Air Base Wing, and the 498th Nuclear Wing.   Funny how all of them are either very dark OD, or black.    They do fly over my house, and no, I think Glen Beck is actually a moronic  self absorbed moronic loudmouth like Al Frankin



Dude i know!
First they try to make sure people don't die of easily curable illnesses, then they come for the guns, then they take the bibles - and next comes the mark of the beast. Evil gub'mint!


----------



## Soocom1 (Mar 22, 2010)

You said it.


----------

